# Regionale Gentoo User Treffen

## Konfuzius

Angeregt durch den Thread des Wiener Gentoo User Treffens, wollte ich mal die Frage stellen, ob nicht in meiner Nähe vielleicht auch noch andere Gentoo User zu finden sind..

Primäre treibe ich mich im schönen Süden von Schleswig-Holstein östlich von Hamburg herum, momentan jedermann bekannt durch die von der Elbflut bedrohten Städte Lauenburg und Geesthacht..

Hamburg ist allerdings auch immer eine Reise wert  :Smile: 

Wer also kommt vielleicht aus "meiner" Ecke und hätte Lust bei einem Bierchen in der Kneipe über Gentoo und Linux zu quatschen..

Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand eine Idee, wie man solche Regionaltreffen irgendwie zentral koordinieren kann.. Eine Art Stammtischverwaltungsserver..

----------

## Scandium

<-- München  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## moogli

<--Grossraum Koeln   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Beforegod

Gute Idee.

Vielleicht sollte das mal so organisiert werden, das man sich zentral trifft damit alle Parteien es nicht so weit haben.

Mein Vorschlag wäre Frankfurt.

Da dürfte es für niemanden zu weit sein!

Aber es wäre auch erstmal interessant zu erfahren wer überhaupt alles kommen würde?

----------

## cyc

hm frankfurt ist schon bissl weit weg.

ich komme ausm raum freiburg

----------

## Scandium

jupp 500km wären für mich als 17jährigen auch zu weit *g*

Ich persönlich würde es gut finden 4 oder 5 Treffpunkte zu machen (München/Stuttgart, Frankfurt/Mainz, Hamburg/Berlin oder Leipzig)

und dann halt hier oder z.b. in IRC drüber zu diskutieren..Ich glaube wenn sich 2 oder 3 kleine Treffen organisieren lassen an denen jeweils ca. 5 User teilnehmen wäre das doch auch extrem lässig oder ?

Hat halt den nachteil dass sich nicht jeder treffen kann aber naja

----------

## Tharkun

ACK

Ich wäre für Hannover, wie man da hin kommt weiss jeder von der Cebit, kommt irgendwer aus Hannover ? :)

Aber ffm ist wirklich zu weit weg. Und zur Not werden wir doch wohl genügend deutsche Gentoo User haben, dass wir regionale Treffen machen könnten oder ?

----------

## derRichard

wie währe es mit innsbruck, dann kommt ihr mal in die frische luft   :Wink: 

----------

## richy19

<- Raum Düsseldorf bzw. Ruhrgebiet   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## razorbuzz

<--- Raum Bielefeld wäre extrem ok

könnte man sich nicht mit den örtlichen LUG's kurzschliessen ?

----------

## Konfuzius

 *Tharkun wrote:*   

> ACK
> 
> Ich wäre für Hannover, wie man da hin kommt weiss jeder von der Cebit, kommt irgendwer aus Hannover ? 
> 
> 

 

Hannover wäre noch zu schaffen von Hamburg aus, ich kenne vor allem noch jemand aus Soltau, den ich auf dem Weg runter aufgabeln könnte  :Smile: 

Aber Hamburg für alle Schleswig-Holsteiner, Hamburger und Nord-Niedersachsen sollte eigentlich auch ne gute Location sein  :Smile: 

Aber so weit scheint die Verbreitung unter den Linuxusern noch nicht zu sein, obwohl, ich habe es inzwischen geschafft zwei bis drei weitere Personen zu infizieren *g*

----------

## virtual.adept

 *razorbuzz wrote:*   

> <--- Raum Bielefeld wäre extrem ok

 

*fingerheb*

Das klingt extrem cremig  :Wink: . Da bin ich doch glatt dabei.

MfG,

Sacha

----------

## Tharkun

Cool dann sind wir schonmal drei von da und ich hab auch jemanden (zumindest für seinen router) aus Paderborn mit Gentoo angesteckt :)

----------

## Konfuzius

 *Tharkun wrote:*   

> ... und ich hab auch jemanden (zumindest für seinen router) aus Paderborn mit Gentoo angesteckt 

 

LOL

Gentoo breitet sich unter den ganzen Techies aus wie eine Seuche..

Ich unterhalte mit ein paar Kumpels eine Mailingliste für so privates allerlei und heute war Gentoo Thema Nr. 1  :Smile: 

Da wird bestimmt noch der eine oder andere in den nächsten Tagen schwach werden *EG*

----------

## scheuri

 *cyc wrote:*   

> hm frankfurt ist schon bissl weit weg.
> 
> ich komme ausm raum freiburg

 

yep....machen wir es in basel?   :Very Happy: 

naja, war ein versuch wert... :Wink: 

scheuri

----------

## cyc

basel hab ich nix gegen das ist max ne 3/4 std fahrt, ausserdem studier ich ab oktober in lörrach  :Razz: 

----------

## scheuri

ui....naja...dann sollte ich endlich mal gentoo installieren...habs nämlich nioch nicht gemacht...  :Embarassed: 

naja...warte geduldig auf version 1.4.....von wegen gcc3.2 und so....  :Wink:  ...gute ausrede, oder?

lörrach hat ne uni??....ist lörrach sooo gross?...

oder bin ich nur zuwenig informiert?..

gruss

scheuri

----------

## Konfuzius

 *scheuri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> naja...warte geduldig auf version 1.4.....von wegen gcc3.2 und so....  ...gute ausrede, oder?

 

Eine super "Ausrede"!! Seit ich erfahren habe, dass die 1.4 kurz vor dem Release steht mache ich an meiner 1.2er Installation auch nicht mehr viel dauerhaftes und konfiguriere mit vollem Risiko los  :Smile: 

Aber zurück zum Thema, kennt jemand ne PHP Applikation, um solche regionalen Gruppentreffen zu koordinieren? Ich hätte nämlich Zugriff auf einen Server auf dem ich relativ frei installieren und arbeiten kann im Punkto PHP und mySQL..

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Konfuzius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber zurück zum Thema, kennt jemand ne PHP Applikation, um solche regionalen Gruppentreffen zu koordinieren? Ich hätte nämlich Zugriff auf einen Server auf dem ich relativ frei installieren und arbeiten kann im Punkto PHP und mySQL..

 

Schau Dir mal PHPGroupware an:

Die Hauptseite: http://www.phpgroupware.org/

Gibt sogar eine deutsche Communitie: http://www.phpgw.de/

----------

## genever

< Reinfeld > nähe Lübeck

----------

## cyc

 *scheuri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lörrach hat ne uni??....ist lörrach sooo gross?...
> 
> oder bin ich nur zuwenig informiert?..
> ...

 

keine uni aber ein berufsakademie

/me macht studium zum BA-Wirtschaftsinformatiker

----------

## Lofwyr

Ich komm aus Hamburg. 

Hamburg wäre also nicht schlecht

----------

## Scandium

 *Lofwyr wrote:*   

> Ich komm aus Hamburg. 
> 
> Hamburg wäre also nicht schlecht

 

Ich denke jeder sieht ein dass Hamburg, Berlin etc. sehr ungünstige Orte wären da Leute die aus der Region München/Passau/Regensburg/Stuttgart/Freiburg und da überall herkommen die hätten dann über 600km vor sich...Ich glaube das ist nicht tragbar da es ab 400 eindeutig zu viel wird, mal ganz abgesehen davon dass die meisten von uns noch recht Jung sind und wohl schon Probleme hätten wenn es über 100km werden...

Ich bin nach wie vor dafür dass man 3 kleine macht (evtl. zur selben Zeit irgendwo in nem Icafe oder so dass man sich mit den anderen unterhalten kann  :Razz: ).

Ein großes kann man natürlich auch machen aber dann

1. zu ner anderen Zeit

2. nicht ganz im Süden und nicht ganz im Norden...(Es sei denn mehr als  80% der Teilnehmer kommen aus einer Region und hier scheint es ja so zu sein als ob die meisten deutschen gentoouser in der nördlichen hälfte von Deutschland leben)

----------

## ziwo

 *Lofwyr wrote:*   

> Ich komm aus Hamburg. 
> 
> Hamburg wäre also nicht schlecht
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Ich glaube, dass ist ne guude Idee zuerstmal "regionale" Treffen zu machen. 

Ist auch net mit so viel Aufwand verbunden  für die Teilnehmer, wie für die Organisatoren [es gibt doch welche *g*]

Ich selber komme auch aus der Nähe von Freiburg, deswegen währe Süddeutschland net schlecht    :Very Happy: 

Vielleicht sollte man anfangen ne Bestandsaufnahme zu machen, wieviel von wo her und so...

grissle

ziwo

----------

## ziwo

 *Lofwyr wrote:*   

> Ich komm aus Hamburg. 
> 
> Hamburg wäre also nicht schlecht
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Ich glaube, dass ist ne guude Idee zuerstmal "regionale" Treffen zu machen. 

Ist auch net mit so viel Aufwand verbunden  für die Teilnehmer, wie für die Organisatoren [es gibt doch welche *g*]

Ich selber komme auch aus der Nähe von Freiburg, deswegen währe Süddeutschland net schlecht    :Very Happy: 

Vielleicht sollte man anfangen ne Bestandsaufnahme zu machen, wieviel von wo her und so...

grissle

ziwo

----------

## Konfuzius

 *ziwo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich glaube, dass ist ne guude Idee zuerstmal "regionale" Treffen zu machen. 
> 
> Ist auch net mit so viel Aufwand verbunden  für die Teilnehmer, wie für die Organisatoren [es gibt doch welche *g*]

 

Absolut, vielleicht sollte man "regional" sogar auf Bundesländer herunterbrechen, wobei dann solche Gebilde wie Hamburg oder Bremen der Region um sie herum zugeschlagen werden können..

Hamburg z.B. würde sich gut eigenen für alle Menschen aus dem Raum Hamburg, südliches Schleswig-Holstein, nördliches Niedersachsen..

Wenn Gentoo erst mal mehrere User hat, dann lässt sich das sicherlich auch auf grössere Städte herunterbrechen..

Aber es ist interessant zu sehen, dass es durchaus ein Interesse gibt sich zu treffen und über die neueste Suchtdistribution zu sprechen..

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

ich selber komme aus Augsburg. Da währe der Münchener Raum ganz interessant. 

Aber mal nen anderen Gedanken, gibt es bei euch in Hamburg keine LUG´s? Da gehts zwar nicht bloß um Gentoo, aber Abwechslung bereichert ja bekanntlich das Leben.   :Wink: 

Ich selber bin begeisterter Gentoo User   :Very Happy: 

Gruß

Altanos

----------

## benmen

Dortmund  :Wink: 

MfG

Benjamin

----------

## DocSilly

< Celle

Hannover wird bevorzugt aber Hamburg oder Berlin währen auch kein Problem.

----------

## MaGuS

 *genever wrote:*   

> < Reinfeld > nähe Lübeck

 

Wie klein die Welt ist!

<---- Lübeck

----------

## Konfuzius

 *MaGuS wrote:*   

>  *genever wrote:*   < Reinfeld > nähe Lübeck 
> 
> Wie klein die Welt ist!
> 
> <---- Lübeck

 

Und wie klein die Welt ist, damit wären wir dann ja immerhin schon mal ein paar Leute hier auf der Ecke  :Smile: 

----------

## jay

< Tübingen, da würde sich Raum Stuttgart anbieten!

----------

## Konfuzius

 *Altanos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber mal nen anderen Gedanken, gibt es bei euch in Hamburg keine LUG´s? Da gehts zwar nicht bloß um Gentoo, aber Abwechslung bereichert ja bekanntlich das Leben.  

 

Ohne jemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber die HHLUG ist ganz schön tot, nach einem Umzug der Maillingliste und einem saudämlichen Streit, in dem es nur um die Form von mails ging (html & Co.), ist es inzwischen sehr ruhig in der Liste.

Da die Treffen für mich zumeist ungünstig liegen bin ich lange nicht auf einem gewesen, kann also nicht sagen, wieviele Leute dort noch auflaufen..

----------

## viz

Kommt auch jemand aus dem Rhein / Main / Neckar Delta ?  :Surprised: 

Sprich, Mannheim / Heidelberg Eck?

----------

## slith76

Hey !!

wie waere es mit Rostock ?

-- naja fuer die meisten wohl zu weit   :Sad: 

mfg

----------

## Qubax

wa interessiert wia viele aus Tirol bzw Österreich wann, bzw. obs nitz a poa aus Tirol gab, de sich in Innsbruck treffn mechatn

----------

## daemonb

 *viz wrote:*   

> Kommt auch jemand aus dem Rhein / Main / Neckar Delta ? 
> 
> Sprich, Mannheim / Heidelberg Eck?

 

Ich komme von der anderen Seite des Rheines nähe Ludwigshafen, aber Arbeite in HD  :Smile: 

----------

## daemonb

wie wäre es mit einer eigenen Gentoo-usergroup Site???? 

Dort könnten sich dann regionale Gruppen anmelden und dort präsentwieren, zieht dann ein gentoo-user von Bayern nach Schleswig-Holstein hat er sofort im Blick was es dort für eine Gruppe gibt, wie oft sie sich treffen und wieviele Leute es sind.

Jede Gruppe könnte dann nochmal einen eigenen Forenbereich etc bekommen. 

Wie ist die idee???

Wie sollte die Addy heissen???

----------

## LinuxDocc

Ich komme aus Frankfurt/Main ... gibt es hier eine User group ??

----------

## cocaxx

Hi

<<-- Frankfurt

wie alt seid ihr eigtl. (wäre noch ganz interessant)

Hier in FFM gibts (gabs?) eine usergroup....waqr aber anscheinend net so der hammer...

----------

## zORN

<--- raum wolfsburg ... da war ja schon die rede von hannover  :Very Happy:  ... find ich als norddeutschen treffpunk suppi!  :Very Happy: 

... oder kommt doch alle noch wolfsburg... in die autostatd.. da lässt es sich gut beisammensitzen!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Konfuzius

 *zORN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... oder kommt doch alle noch wolfsburg... in die autostatd.. da lässt es sich gut beisammensitzen! 

 

Autostadt klingt auch geil, da habe ich letztes Jahr mein Auto abgeholt, das ist wirklich nett dort..  *g*

----------

## hakan

<- Raum Aachen --

Hm, meint ihr das wir das so organisiert kriegen???????

Ich bin aufjedenfall dafür, denn erfahrungsaustausch ist super wichtig.

kann denn jemand, falls man sich tatsächlich mal tirfft, das irgendwie groß posten?? vieleicht ein hinweis auf www.gentoo.org, oder sowas, dann kriegt man mehr leute zusammen.(nur eine idee)

----------

## Konfuzius

 *hakan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hm, meint ihr das wir das so organisiert kriegen???????
> 
> 

 

Organisiert kriegt man sicherlich viel, aber was ich auf jeden Fall festgestellt habe, ist, dass wir gut quer über Deutschland verteilt sind..

Aus meiner Ecke haben hier immerhin zwei Leute geantwortet, wenn ich die beiden ins Auto packen würde, dann könnte ich sicherlich Hannover oder auch Wolfsburg ansteuern..

Man muss es nur wollen, dann wird vieles möglich  :Smile: 

Vielleicht sollten wir für uns "Nordlichter" mal nen Poll starten, ob wir uns lieber in Hamburg oder in Hannover treffen wollen..

----------

## hakan

bis nach hannover schaffe ich es aufjedenfall, das sehe ich kein prob. Und wir sind hier schon mal zu zweit.

----------

## Scandium

Ich finde dass es hier langsam recht unübersichtlich wird...

Wäre evtl. eine Idee auf gentoo.de eine Liste zu machen wo sich jeder mit Nickname + PLZ / Wohnort eintragen kann damit man bisschen übersicht über die Gruppierungen bekommt...

----------

## hakan

da stimme ich dir zu.

mach doch mal einen thread auf, in dem sich jeder eintragen kann.

vieleicht können uns ja auch die moderatoren helfen.

----------

## zORN

genau... lass uns mal ein wenig konkreter werden... hehe.. das treffen muss stattfinden.. spät. dann bekomm ich auch mein sound aufm notebook zum laufen!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hakan

was, dein sound funzt immer noch nicht???

mein warcraft unter linux leider auch nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## Scandium

ok, also wie manche ja wissen bin ich (neben aholler, der sich viel mehr um das Projekt kümmert) projektadmin bei gentoo.de...

Es ist jetzt schon spät aber ich werde mal ein bisschen rumschaun was sich einrichten lässt...Ich mache bewusst kein formular dass sich autom. einträgt usw. da es da sicher so witzbolde geben wird, die 10 mal einfach so draufklicken mit irgendwelchen namen  :Wink: 

stay tuned *g*

ich meld mich wieder  :Wink: 

----------

## zORN

@hakan: ... naja... so viel Zeit stecke ich jetzt auch nicht ins Thema Sound... hat halt nicht Prio 1  :Very Happy:  ... aber werde die Kiste mal zum Treffen mitnehmen... dann könnt Ihr gern mal ein Auge drauf werfen!  :Very Happy: 

@Scandium: ja.. wär super... wenn wir auch Unterstützung von Dir bzw. Euch bekommen könnten ... vielleicht ist ja sogar ne Gentoo-Installations-Party drinn?!   :Wink: 

----------

## Lofwyr

@zORN: Tja, hättest du dir nur ein vernünftiges Notebook gekauft  :Smile: 

Hab kein Problem damit (Powerbook G4)

Ansonsten bin ich immer noch für Hamburg..

----------

## hakan

ich dachte da bekommt direkt ein gutes OS mit, dennoch setzt du auf linux, alle achtung!

----------

## Scandium

Hi Leute, ihr könnt euch auf

http://gentoo.de

jetzt anmelden ! Oben bei dem Link "Usertreffen" ! Ich mache aber noch einen extra thread auf da viele diesen schon nicht mehr lesen werden

----------

## Cybersystem

ich kann nur kommen wenn es eins in der naehe von dortmund gibt..

----------

## Lofwyr

@hakan

ich hab natürlich auch Mac OS X 10.2 drauf...

aber gentoo ist halt auch nicht schlecht.

----------

## zORN

 *Quote:*   

>  @zORN: Tja, hättest du dir nur ein vernünftiges Notebook gekauft

 

hr hr ... hehehe ... ich hänge aber so aber an meinem oldschool teil... kommt noch aus der insolvenzmasse meiner alten firma!   :Wink: 

----------

## maystorm

 *Quote:*   

> Konfuzius
> 
> n00b
> 
> Joined: 24 Jul 2002
> ...

 

Ein Gentoo-User aus Schwarzenbek?? Mich haut's um!   :Shocked: 

Wo gehste denn immer ein Bier trinken? Postillion, Loggia, Bistro, Feuerschloß, Giro?

Mann, das gibt's net...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scandium

hehe in die liste hat sich auch einer eingetragen, der nur ca. 20km oder so von mir wegwohnt und jeden tag durch meine stadt kommt...

hätte ich auch nicht gedacht  :Wink: 

----------

## Dimitri

Na ja so etwa 40 km sind schon   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scandium

k.a. aber es ist nicht allzuweit weg  :Wink: 

----------

## viz

daemonb wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> Ich komme von der anderen Seite des Rheines nähe Ludwigshafen, aber Arbeite in HD 

 

Hey, komme auch aus dem Ludwigshafener

Eck, aber da das normalerweise keiner kennt

habe ich eben Heidelberg erwaehnt.   :Surprised: 

Achja, und pr0gm4 aus dem chat kommt aus Mosbach, das liegt bei Heidelberg.

----------

## dacoool

<-- Freiburger

Wer aus Freiburg ist und Bock hat, sich eventuell mal zu Treffen und zu gentoon  :Wink: 

bitte melden...

----------

## R4miu5

Gibts auch usertreffen in aut?

----------

